# Car Died While Driving - Help?



## PhxJosh (Jun 27, 2009)

My car broke down today, I am looking for some help determining what happened.

I was pulling out of a hotel and there was a big dip, right after going over this dip my car shut off, all the lights on the dash came on (battery, oil, check engine, etc) and my RPM's dropped. 

I pulled off the road, and I tried to start my car again but it would only crank and not turn-over to start. 

I sat for a while, checked a few things like my oil, all the connections, battery, etc, and after sitting for 30 minutes I was able to start my car again. 

One thing I did notice is I seemed to have lost gas, I was at a quarter tank and I was closer to empty by the time I got it started again? 

I got my car started, and drove about 1-2 miles to my house, the car felt like it was driving just fine. 

I am not sure what to do now, do I just try to keep driving or what?


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Is your ignition switch ok? Maybe the dip moved the barrel of the ignition switch and turned off the ignition to the engine. I've come across similar types of things especially in older cars where people carry a lot of keys on their keyrings[ not good for the switch ]. Can't explain the fuel use though.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

It's probably got nothing to do with anything, but I had a similar situation awhile back, and come to find out that I'm not the only one that's had this problem. Almost the same thing as you, except my car didn't start back up.

For grins, pull off your distributor cap and check the screw that holds the rotor in place and keeps it from spinning freely on the distributor shaft.
Make sure it's tight.
And do yourself a favor...get some lock-tight and put some on that little screw. It's been known to back out and leave you hanging wondering WTF to more than one person (me included).


----------



## PhxJosh (Jun 27, 2009)

pulsar86 said:


> Is your ignition switch ok? Maybe the dip moved the barrel of the ignition switch and turned off the ignition to the engine. I've come across similar types of things especially in older cars where people carry a lot of keys on their keyrings[ not good for the switch ]. Can't explain the fuel use though.


I got it started, got home, and on my way back to work it died again this morning. I got it back home though now. 



jdgrotte said:


> It's probably got nothing to do with anything, but I had a similar situation awhile back, and come to find out that I'm not the only one that's had this problem. Almost the same thing as you, except my car didn't start back up.
> 
> For grins, pull off your distributor cap and check the screw that holds the rotor in place and keeps it from spinning freely on the distributor shaft.
> Make sure it's tight.
> And do yourself a favor...get some lock-tight and put some on that little screw. It's been known to back out and leave you hanging wondering WTF to more than one person (me included).


I will check when it's light out again, my apartments hate when I work on my car at night for some reason.


----------



## PhxJosh (Jun 27, 2009)

So it's the distributor, my mechanic said it's $300 for the part and $150 for labor, WTF!


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

PhxJosh said:


> So it's the distributor, my mechanic said it's $300 for the part and $150 for labor, WTF!


probably something you can do yourself!!!


----------



## PhxJosh (Jun 27, 2009)

Faja said:


> probably something you can do yourself!!!


Anyone know if there is a DIY out there? I can't afford a good manual right now.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

PhxJosh said:


> Anyone know if there is a DIY out there? I can't afford a good manual right now.


If you can't afford a manual...how do you expect to replace the distributor?

Remove - pop the dist. cap, note the position of the rotor, remove 2 bolts, 4 spark plug wires, an electrical connector, take off the distributor

Put the new one in, position the rotor in the same place as the old one that just came out, install the connector, 2 holddown bolts, 4 spark plug wires, done...

Not so hard...


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

PhxJosh said:


> Anyone know if there is a DIY out there? I can't afford a good manual right now.


Fairly simple job, as jd says, note where everything is in its original position so you can put back exactly as it was. Do a google search - lots of videos, diagrams, documents to help you out.


----------



## xcountryflyer (Dec 25, 2007)

My mechanic replaced the distributor for $370+50 (initial diagnostic). I hear it's not that hard, but it requires a place to do it and tools. Plus, I have little skill working on a car.

If you want a mechanic to do it, I recommend buying the part yourself and then just paying for labor. $300 is too much for a remanufactured distributor. If you search on Google, you can find the part under $200 easily.


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

Look around on forums. I just sold a dizzy for $45. Was used for a day, came with the cap rotor and wires.


----------



## PhxJosh (Jun 27, 2009)

The part was new, not remanufacutred. I looked at the bill and haggled with him, he did $300 for the part and $75 for labor.

I am not very good with cars, it took me 2 hours to replace the starter.


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

replacing the distributor is easy. The end that sticks into the engine goes in only 2 ways. that's why you need to note where the rotor is pointing when you remove it. Install the same way. You will need to adjust the timing though. Borrow someones timing light or if its not too costly, have a shop do it for you. Your can will run even your timing is off a bit, but will not be smooth and mpg's will go down. but $150 for installation of this distributor? highway robbery


----------



## PhxJosh (Jun 27, 2009)

Jopet said:


> replacing the distributor is easy. The end that sticks into the engine goes in only 2 ways. that's why you need to note where the rotor is pointing when you remove it. Install the same way. You will need to adjust the timing though. Borrow someones timing light or if its not too costly, have a shop do it for you. Your can will run even your timing is off a bit, but will not be smooth and mpg's will go down. but $150 for installation of this distributor? highway robbery


I talked him down to $75 for labor, which I think is reasonable. He didn't charge me to store my car for 3 days either.


----------

